# orthodontist braces - cost



## suicra05 (14 May 2014)

My daughter (18 years old) is undergoing orthodontic treatment at the moment. Unfortunately she mislaid her retainers/braces. The orthodontist is charging 200 euro for replacements. This seems very expensive to me? Orthodontist is based in the Dublin area.


----------



## aoc (15 May 2014)

Happened me when I had them (twice!!) - and that was about 20 yrs ago, it was £75 for a replacement retainer (top only)


----------

